# Windy Saturday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Water temps dropped 4 degrees and the water was a little murky from the wind and the rain. So for following a cold front we did pretty good. Several LGMouth and a big cat too. The cat was about 18 lbs and gave up a good fight. Also a bunch of small yellow perch and this nice one. 









Here is the final stick of fish.. 









Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work.


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

nice


----------

